# Lebanon Indiana Hoosier Swap January 2019



## cr250mark

This is a great swap .
Always good Variety.  
Lebanon Indiana Hoosier swap


----------



## JOEL

I'll be there with a great load!


----------



## jimsbeercans

Will also be there..Small load so I can buy this year!


----------



## vincev

I always like going to this show.


----------



## detroitbike

link to flyer for registration   
https://www.hoosierantiquebicycles.org/Winter_Swap_Meet_2019.pdf


----------



## Flat Tire

Yep it's a good swap....got my spots and can't wait!!


----------



## 67Ramshorn

We have 2 swap spaces. Always a great show.
Dan


----------



## bricycle

I guess I'm stupid.. $5 admission, but non-vendors 7:30 a.m. admission $30. so, if you come an hour early they charge you a $25 penalty/premium?


----------



## Junkman Bob

What date is this swap


----------



## vincev

bricycle said:


> I guess I'm stupid.. $5 admission, but non-vendors 7:30 a.m. admission $30. so, if you come an hour early they charge you a $25 penalty/premium?



Do like some and swarm the dealers in the parking as they pull up.lol


----------



## detroitbike

sold out


----------



## JOEL

Wow, sold out already! They expanded to two buildings last year. Outstanding!


----------



## JOEL

Loading...


----------



## JOEL

Lots more...


----------



## bicycle larry

JOEL said:


> Lots more...
> 
> View attachment 934313
> 
> View attachment 934314



as allways reel nices bikes Joel ,I like them !!!!! FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Mike B 65

I'm to far away, so I hope some of you who attend will post pics or video so the rest of us can just drool!!


----------



## Tammy Haley

As we are only a few days away from our Lebanon Show I wanted to pass on some advice for attendees.  We are sold out but are working hard to make spaces for those on our waiting list. We are asking folks to consider giving up one of their spots if they bought several.  We really a appreciate the support of our vendors and buyers.  Yes, the doors are only open at 7:30 for vendors.  We want them to have the opportunity to get in quickly and set up and ready for the general admission at 8:30. General admission is $5.  We really don’t want buyers in until the 8:30 time to be fair to everyone.  If folks are insistent to get in they will have to pay the late vendor set up fee.  We try to be fair.  Bring your show bikes for our judging. You can put one bike in multiple categories. We start setting up the show bikes around 9:30 or before if need be.  We want them to come in when the rush is not going on as to not damage such beautiful bicycles. Lastly, it will be cold. We ask everyone to get in and then we will shut all doors but the entrance and bathrooms around 8:30. We have sold every inch of the building so you buyers be prepared to have great stuff to purchase for your collections.  Drive safely and thanks for attending.
Tammy, Secretary of Hoosier Antique and Classic Bicycle Club.
If you have questions email the email listed on the registration form above.


----------



## Tammy Haley

vincev said:


> Do like some and swarm the dealers in the parking as they pull up.lol



It is not a penalty. It is the after Jan. 10th vendor price.  Between 7:30-8:30 we only want vendors in so they can unpack quickly and be ready to handle the public at 8:30. If they can’t get set up they are at a disadvantage.  It works well at our show and we appreciate our vendors. 
Tammy, Secretary of the Hoosier Antique and Classic Bicycle Club.


----------



## JOEL

Always a good swap meet, and growing it seems. Thanks Tammy!


----------



## Flat Tire

This is a great swap meet, well organized and well run, warm building always packed with buyers and sellers, good food. Big thanks to Tammy! Got my spots and I'm ready!


----------



## bicycle larry

Joels bring some reel nice bikes any more pictures of bikes and parts comeing to the show , from bicycle larry


----------



## rideahiggins

Bringing some 24" Schwinns. 68 coppertone Typhoon, 62 Tornado, 57 Hornet and Colored 26" balloon tires.


----------



## CeeBee

I have talked my wife into a road trip to visit our daughter in Indianapolis this weekend.  She doesn't know that I have an ulterior motive, yet, but assuming I don't get roped into paying for brunch at some fancy bakery in Broad Ripple I'll be there with a little bit of money to spend.  If I do get talked into paying for a fancy brunch, I'll be there broke wishing I had a little money to spend......


----------



## JOEL

You can buy EVERYONE a fancy brunch at the snack bar at the swap meet and still have plenty to spend.


----------



## Flat Tire

I'll take some biscuits and gravy please,


----------



## CeeBee

JOEL said:


> You can buy EVERYONE a fancy brunch at the snack bar at the swap meet and still have plenty to spend.




You haven't met my wife and daughter.  "Brunch" and "snack bar" are mutually exclusive terms to them.


----------



## danfitz1

I may drive over. If I do, I'll throw these in back of the truck. Since there's no room at the inn, they'll be available from the back of my truck. I get bored pretty quickly at these events, so if i go, I'll likely be gone an hour after I arrive.


----------



## danfitz1

danfitz1 said:


> I may drive over. If I do, I'll throw these in back of the truck. Since there's no room at the inn, they'll be available from the back of my truck. I get bored pretty quickly at these events, so if i go, I'll likely be gone an hour after I arrive.




Well, too many other things going on..........maybe next year.


----------



## ZE52414

danfitz1 said:


> I may drive over. If I do, I'll throw these in back of the truck. Since there's no room at the inn, they'll be available from the back of my truck. I get bored pretty quickly at these events, so if i go, I'll likely be gone an hour after I arrive.
> 
> View attachment 938008
> 
> View attachment 938009



Throw them up in the for sale section and I will ship for you!


----------



## danfitz1

ZE52414 said:


> Throw them up in the for sale section and I will ship for you!



Thanks for the offer to ship, but I'll probably just roll them back into storage and wait for the next meet.


----------



## vincev

As always a good show today !I didnt find the parts I need but will keep looking ! Got to talk with some good bike friends.


----------



## bicycle larry

pictures of show on face book


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> As always a good show today !I didnt find the parts I need but will keep looking ! Got to talk with some good bike friends.




Bikes make good friends! They don't get mad at you, and they don't realize how stupid you are.


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> Bikes make good friends! They don't get mad at you, and they don't realize how stupid you are.



So true.you are a prime example.


----------



## vincev

bicycle larry said:


> pictures of show on face book



what site ?


----------



## Kramai88

I only took this one picture 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

pic on old bike club  Bruse Powers put it on some good pics   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

Kramai88 said:


> I only took this one picture
> View attachment 938777
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



thanks for the nice picture looks good  from bicycle larry


----------



## COB

Here are a few.


----------



## Kickstand3

Super cool trike , 
Thanks for the Pics 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jungleterry

great pics any more coming ,its cold and snowy here love to see some more bikes I missed .


----------



## kccomet

thanks for the pics. who owned the paramount


----------



## COB

You're welcome for the pics. The Paramount is mine.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Well from the looks of that Original Sky King Tricycle  It looks like ya made it there Mark,,and Im sure it was a tough road to hoe,,for everyone that made it there ,, thanks for the photos..*


----------



## OSCAR...N...

vincev said:


> So true.you are a prime example.







:eek: 
And by the way how much you $ want for the Red monark the one without @ R
Rack.....


----------



## vincev

Felixnegron said:


> :eek:
> And by the way how much you $ want for the Red monark the one without @ R
> Rack.....



Sorry,not for sale right now.


----------



## OSCAR...N...

vincev said:


> Sorry,not for sale right now.







500$  is ok......


----------



## OSCAR...N...

Felixnegron said:


> 500$  is ok......






You are quiet now Q. Paso.....jijijiji....


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS FOR SHARING PICS.
LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT!


----------



## COB

A few more pictures.


----------



## Mike B 65

Thanks for the pics!! Nice bikes, wish it would have been closer.


----------



## willardm

A few more photos here.
https://www.facebook.com/www.hoosierantiquebicycles.org/


----------



## detroitbike

Nice show, great to help break up the winter monotony .  It was my 2nd time attending. 
       Great to put more faces with the names here on the CABE and see my friends in the hobby.


----------

